# Budget Dosing Pump Idea?



## mjenner (10 Mar 2009)

Any reason why one of these wouldn't be suitable for aquarium dosing?

http://www.cateringparts.com/media/SEKO$20PR$20Peristaltic$20Pumps.pdf

They come in a variety of sizes, down to 0.4l/h so that's a dosing of roughly 6.6ml/min and some are speed controllable as well for fine-tuning, I was thinking that this could be a more cost-effective version a dosing pump (as soon as someone slaps medical certification, or something to do with aquariums on a piece of equipment the price rockets).

If people think that they're pretty good, I'm thinking of getting one to dose all-in-one solution, good idea or not?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## JamesC (10 Mar 2009)

Should work a treat. Do you have any pricing details of those pumps and where they can be purchased?

Out of interest the peristaltic pump I brought which I detailed here - http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5024&start=30#p56711 is a spare part for a dishwasher as well.

James


----------



## vauxhallmark (10 Mar 2009)

Good find!

Mark


----------



## mjenner (10 Mar 2009)

Cheers guys, sounds good, I've bought one.

They're available here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUDGET-PERIST...RL?hash=item140306052766&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14

not exactly peanuts but a lot cheaper than the aquamedic ones...

They're buy it now at Â£39.95 and there's 5 left I think.

I think they've got the pump James bought on there as well!


----------

